# Wildlife photography exhibition - Bristol



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

For anyone in/near Bristol who might be interested and has a few spare hours over the holiday:

Saturday 13 December 08 - Sunday 11 January 09
Bristol City Museum, Queens Road, Bristol.

_It's back. One of the world's most prestigious photography exhibitions is again at Bristol's City Museum & Art Gallery this winter. Come and marvel at the stunning images and skills of the photographers as they manage to capture the true drama, variety and beauty of nature._

And it's FREE 

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/ccm/navig...88B6F3C4CAE7BE76E0AF5C89DA3058DE.tcwwwaplaws2


----------

